# first season and smell ????



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Please can someone advise me on what on earth is this smell, its Ronnies first season , and apart from the mess , the smell is horrendous to the point it makes me feel sick , she is a gsd if that has any think to do with it ??? does anyone else notice this smell with their bitches in season ???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i wish i could help,but my mia was 1 year old last month nd i'm still not sure if she's ever had a season


----------



## tish5566 (Mar 25, 2008)

Does it smell a bit metalic(sp)?


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

My girls do sometimes give of a metallic type of smell when in season. It's not that strong, or especially offensive, but I don't like it. 

If it smells foul or offensive, it might be worth getting her checked by a vet in case of infection. Have you read the sticky about pymometra?


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

thank you so much for your advise and help guys, i am so worried now , just called vets ( not open ) but they are in the morning so I'm going to take her over there , the smell i can only describe as , well it is like a puss kinda smell , very offensive infact that bad i can smell her other side of room . now i have read about that pyomtra I'm convinced it is that , although i have not read about it smelling ?, which is the only sign apart from the discharge she has , she has none of the other signs stated atall , and seems well apart from this smell . 

do you know what!!!! , first i bought her from a very well known ( quality assured breeder ) to then discover she had a hernia( which vet insisted was hereditary , then found out her mom hips scores were well over the hilt and should not have been used to breed with ( so i got that to look forward to when i get Ronnie's hips scored )) now this , . i have a 9 year old jack Russel bitch who i paid Penny's for , and to this day has not had an illness in her life . don't get me wrong guys i love Ronnie to bits and in no way am i taking it out on her , I'm just having a rant thats all ,


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,
If you think it's pyo,please don't wait get your emergency vet to take a look,Pyo can kill within hours.
My bitch had this with very few symptoms,until she was very poorly.
We spoke with our vet on the phone and took her up there next morning,they did confirm after tests it was pyo and she was spayed immediatly.
It was very worrying but she came through it fine,and is now fully recovered.

Fingers crossed it isn't Pyo, please keep us updated.


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys, just got back from vets and I'm not happy at all, he said yes the smell was really bad and not normal, but temp was OK , and he said just to keep an eye on her , no blood tests, no swab , even tho i told I'm how concerned i was about it might being pyo, the smell is that bad it reminds me of a patient i once looked after with gangrene . i had to throw her duvet straight into the washer this morning . I'm going to leave it a few days and take her for a second opinion , this fluid she is losing is not right , its watery and leave a slight stain, but the smell oh boy , its worse than pigs trotters on the boil .


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

I wouldn't be happy either,to rule out Pyo they need to do bloods and a scan.Bitches don't always get a temp even if it's pyo,Megs Temperature was normal and we came within hours to losing her.
I woud definatly get a second opinion,your vet doesn't sound very good.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I would definitely get a second opinion. I have never had a bitch with pyo but I know someone who has a she got very ill very quickly and is lucky to be alive.


I have 3 bitches in season at the moment and no smell at all


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I would get her to a different vets ASAP and ask for a second opinion. If it is pyo, it WILL kill her if not properly treated, and if the vet agrees the smell is not normal, then they should do something. 

As for the hernia. Yes, they are though to be hereditary, but surely you knew the pup had one before taking it? Also, you should have seen the hip scores early on and known if they were above average. I am sorry you're having these problems, but the pyo is not related, and it is a case of buyer beware, I am afraid.


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi just calling a few vets at moment , all seem blumin fully booked so far . and yes changing my vets too


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Tell them on the phone you suspect pyo and it is an emergency. Also, that you're happy to take her down and sit and wait.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

ive noticed some dogs smell a bit "fishy"when they are in season.


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Jackson said:


> I would get her to a different vets ASAP and ask for a second opinion. If it is pyo, it WILL kill her if not properly treated, and if the vet agrees the smell is not normal, then they should do something.
> 
> As for the hernia. Yes, they are though to be hereditary, but surely you knew the pup had one before taking it? Also, you should have seen the hip scores early on and known if they were above average. I am sorry you're having these problems, but the pyo is not related, and it is a case of buyer beware, I am afraid.


Hi Jackson, called many vets, all say same, unless a serious emergency they are fully booked until Monday . They say as i have been to vets today and vet did not suspect pyo, the only symptom being smell, not enough as she is eating, drinking, playing fine , to see how she goes , what are they waiting for until she on deaths door .

I don't know maybe i am reading to much into it , kids and hubby say she is fine as she is happy , but I'm sure this smell cannot be normal surely to god . .

As for the buying her and not knowing about hernia, i did not notice i must admit, i took her straight to vets for usually check and that was when he noticed @ 8 wks of age . i called breeder straight away, which she insisted the vet was plonkers for saying it was hereditary , and that it was when mom was over top tearing cord, and that it would pop back in no time ( has not ) .

the hip scores, ah then yes i was naughty , i had not done my research good enough , i was convinced, as she was a well known top quality breeder and pups were raised in the home, and stud was from one of the best known breeders then i had nothing to worry about , she told me the hip score was so high was due to mom having an injury on some laminate flooring .


----------

